# Absolutely gutted just ruined my car!



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Only had my Evoque few months and have just ruined it! I attempted to repair a stonechip on the bonnet and I've sanded through the clearcoat during the flattening stage. My poor wife's in tears I'm angry, peed off, guilty the list goes on.

Today I learned my lesson, strictly washing and waxing from now on. I honestly thought I knew what I was doing. I tackled several chips on my previous 3 series without any trouble. I can only think Land Rover clearcoat must be super thin.

Just wondering if you good guys could give me an idea of the course of action for repair? Would it be a full clear-coat respray, or base coat then clear?

Also how much should I be looking at?


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Have you taken pictures buddy?

Could you upload them for us to see what you're talking about. 

:thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I did this a couple of months back mate, you just accept that you failed and send it to a bodyshop for painting, I didn't beat myself up Doo Doo happens mate.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi Guys

Here are a few pics


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh Lord, that's awful. Sorry chum. That could have happened any of us tbh. The clear must have been very thin. Get recommendations for a body shop, and call in to see their work. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Oh ok - These things happen

As Cookies said, get some good local recommendations and it'll be sorted. 

We all make mistakes - I know thats cliche but its true


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

dont be to worried mate, cant see it costing more than a couple of hundred? 

thought from the title you'd written it off. have a hour away then look at it again


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

I feel your pain buddy! Been there myself, once you been to a good Bodyshop it will get sorted and you will have experience on a level you didn't have before.
You will soon forget as I did and get back to where you was before, keep smiling!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Been there also... but life continues


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The beauty is that it will be repaired to your satisfaction and you'll soon be saying, stone chip? What stone chip? :buffer:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The beauty is that it will be repaired to your satisfaction and you'll soon be saying, stone chip? What stone chip? :buffer:


Fabulous way of looking at it SB! Excellent.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That's one mighty burn through!! 

Looks like it's seen a bit of paint before too. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh Bugga! but like the guys are saying it may cost you but it will be sorted 

Where are you located?


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah don't worry, besides if there's any other stone chips they can be sorted too, looking at that as said it looks like it's been painted before, not that it's an issue.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

£200 be sorted easily no more stone chips


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, you've made me feel a whole lot better, now knowing it can be made good again. Ironically I only used a local body shop a few weeks back for a repair on a botched smart repair. They did job and have a very good reputation where I live...guess I'll be taking a trip there tomorrow.

Going off topic, as I mentioned in my OP do you think Land Rover paint has a tendency to be on the thinner side?


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, forgot to ask! How will a body shop repair this? Will it be clearcoated over and feathered out?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Most likely be the whole panel to colour match correctly 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Providing the rest of the bonnet had no stone chips, that area will be feathered out a bit more, some colour blown in and blended out, and the whole bonnet clear coated, but it's highly likely there's other chips so they'll have to be feathered out and painted. 

If It's a good colour match then only the bonnet will be painted and not blending into the wings. That's if there is repairs on the bonnet near the wings. All should be fine.

But make it clear to them you want other stone chips repairing, a lot of bodyshops including myself have painted over stone chips for various reasons. But be prepared to pay a little bit more


----------



## markymarkh (Sep 28, 2015)

Slighty off topic which cars from your experiences have the best paint for thickness & hardness,does this equate to less stone chips & scratches or does it just make them harder to put right when you get them?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

markymarkh said:


> Slighty off topic which cars from your experiences have the best paint for thickness & hardness,does this equate to less stone chips & scratches or does it just make them harder to put right when you get them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Speaking from my bad experience my previous car a BMW E92 3 series had super hard thick paint.


----------



## CrazySX (Jul 15, 2015)

A detailed once told me that BMW's do have a thicker clear coat. He was referring to an E46. New cars nowadays have a water based paint system which takes longer to fully harden. When I bought my 370 I was told that I should do what I can to protect the paint as it take up to 10 months to fully cure.

This maybe the reason it sanded through like butter.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Update guys 

Just booked it in, full respray of base then clearcoated new badges too. £240 + badges so under £300. I'm happy with that, and like a fellow member said, no more stonechips!!


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

That sounds a decent price. Come back and let us know how it goes - always useful to have recommendations for good respray places on the forum.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Was the car new? You seem to have several colour layers there.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Well everyone I'm smiling again! Got my car back on Wednesday afternoon and I'm over the moon with the work they've done. A big thanks to Diss accident repair centre located in Palgrave, Norfolk. They even managed to save my badges on the bonnet, saving me a few bob. No more self inflicted damage and new shiny clearcoat free of road rash. £240 all told.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Brilliant mate. Delighted for you. 

Any pics?

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Not posted any pics of my car on DW yet as I plan to clay and polish and seal first. The last owner didn't take care of it too well. The paint is as rough as a bears behind due to contaminates. I've clayed a tiny section and now it's super smooth and slick.

Also having my wheels powder coated gloss black in a couple of weeks time, so once they are done I'll put some pics up.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't wax/seal it for about a month. You could end up with solvent pop all over the panel.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for that advice! Should I just wash and dry off? I assume pre wash and snow foam should be safe?


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

On your freshly painted panels yes just a wash and dry is safest. Just avoid strong mix ratios on your preferred washes etc.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I'll put off waxing etc for a month or so then


----------

